# Help...australian resident wants to sponsir 16 year old wife from pakistan



## usman Ghani Gondal (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi ...everyone.i am married in jan 2012 ....and the girl I am married she was 16 year and 4 month old at the time of wedding.....I am australian permanent resident right now living in australia ...my wife wants to apply for a spouse visa on behalf of me and I have done some research that "marriage is valid in australia if its generally valid in that country"...Basically In Pakistan marriageable life for girl is 16 year and boy is 18 year so it's valid according to Pakistani law.....MY QUESTION...should she apply now for a spouse visa OR she should wait until she turned to 18 year.....which will be in September 2014......?...As marriageable life for male/female is 18 year old....So what should we do.....??


----------



## usman Ghani Gondal (Jun 30, 2013)

Sorry I think I have post on wrong page....my Apologise .....I will post it on migration page...


----------

